# Viewing the Perseids?



## Head(wall)Hunter (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm heading up to Mt. Washington this weekend to do some hiking, but I just found out that the Perseid Meteor Shower is the 11th (I guess that's the peak anyway), and I was wondering if anyone had any advice on the best place for viewing. I've watched it (and others) in the past from my yard in Central Jersey, and needless to say, light pollution sucks. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SherpaKroto (Aug 10, 2001)

I'd say Hermit Lake would be a great place to watch - above the haze. As for me, I'll be laying down on the dock, (or in the boat) in Maine looking up, before heading to Sugarloaf on Sunday. It's a great view - for us an annual tradition, and with the moon a week past full, it should be excellent. Life is good - enjoy it! - SherpaKroto


----------

